# Call me back when you are ready for the job trailers temp service



## jar546 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, really!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 13, 2010)

Yikes!!!!!


----------



## jim baird (Sep 13, 2010)

Power to da peeple!


----------



## ccbuilding (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! I can tell safety first is their motto!


----------



## docgj (Sep 14, 2010)

Jeff,

Just when I thought I had seen it all! What were they thinking oh thats right they weren't!

Keep the photos coming!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 14, 2010)

Failed a 2nd inspection for lack of 250.94


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 14, 2010)

Joe Sixpack's Handy Dandy easy-to-read-with-an-ammeter Special!


----------



## John W Tichnor (Sep 14, 2010)

this guy from ca


----------

